# Fancy red dragon x candy marble koi



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

male; fancy red dragon










female: marble candy koi









had them together for about a day and half. Came home from work and what do you know! Eggs! Stoked for this batchto grow out. Will update as they progress 🤙🏼


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Came home to some tails hanging from the nest. Will post pic when they are free swimming 🤙🏼🤙🏼


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Lots of fry! There is a few fry laying on the bottom. Hope dad can keep up. Will keep you guys updated 🤙🏼


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Lots of free swimmers this morning 😆


----------

